# easy piano pieces for beginners



## pioudine

Hello !

I wrote 3 easy piano pieces for beginners which are transcriptions from haydn,brahms & mahler symphonies.
You can listen and play them. Tell me if you like ! 

piano pieces

bye !


----------



## rubanetti

great, i love symphony 4 of Brahms, tanks you so much


----------



## AineluvsMegan2kaii10

What If You Dont Have A Piano ? :L


----------



## lavenderchild

how do you guys transcribe a symphony to a piano?


----------



## pioudine

lavenderchild said:


> how do you guys transcribe a symphony to a piano?


Well, we try to keep the essential of melody and harmony, adapted to the piano techniques.

bye


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I really like what you did there, taking some symphonic work and making a little transcription for piano. I do that too, with ballet music, although I don't actually write it down, I guess.


----------

